# Помогите выбрать браузер

## cru5ader

Всем привет, в свете новых событий прекращения поддержки хрома для 32 бит в марте, озадачился вопросом, а какой бы браузер выбрать?

Вроде бы хромиум будет поддерживаться для 32 бит какое то время, но вот незадача хромиуму нужно не меньше 3 гигов оперативы, для сборки, бинарника нет.

Огнелис не вариант ,он уменя на ноуте с двумя гигами тормозит, как не странно, но хром побыстрее будет, не хотел бы холиваров.

Есть ли какой нибудь браузер легковесный с блекджеком   :Smile:   и  плагинами, такими как блокировка рекламы, аналог ghostery, в общем годный браузер для ноута с 2-му гигами оперативы под генту.

----------

## TigerJr

я бы рекомендовал opera-12, но у той есть проблемки с многозадачностью, но на 32бит работает приемлемо

firefox - теже проблемки, но плагинов побольше

chromium - многозадачный, но сыроват и c плагинами не всё ладно.

а вообще под линукс нормальных браузеров уже не видно, хоть их и больше чем под винду - но все сырые и недоделанные например:

 *Quote:*   

> Arora*, Epiphany, Konqueror*, Midori, Safari*, SeaMonkey, Vivaldi

 

Это из особо работающих

* - Нет в gentoo portage (ищи в layman)

----------

## maxsib

vivaldi

----------

## Goshanecr

Хоть и заросшая мхом холиварная по своей сути тема, но вброшу таки: otter - браузер стремящийся быть тем, чем была 12-ая опера. Гибким, лёгким и удобным для пользователя.

Не знаю как насчёт плагинов, но шустрота работы однозначно присутствует. Ставить имеет смысл -9999, т.к. пилится она активно и последний срез из git'а очевидный выбор.

----------

## TigerJr

Все браузёры проиграли свой коливар из-за хранилища удостоверяющих центров сертификатов для шифрования. К тому-же могу точно сказать что все браузеры хглючные.

+100500 для теста новых младенцев. Лишь бы их в репозиторий не забывали  складывать

----------

## Fredd_Wils0n

А что не так с мозиллой?

----------

## TigerJr

долго описывать что не так с браузерами. 

Рекомендации таковы, если ты не сталкиваешься с проблемами мозилы и у тебя все ресурсы отображаются без проблем, тогда рекомендую использовать то что тебе больше нравится, например мозилу

----------

## globus

А что значит "многозадачность" в отношении браузеров?

А так уже давно qupzilla достойная, но во что-то ребрендится.

К otter-у не смог прикрутить блокировщик рекламы.

Palemoon очень и очень, на основе mozilla, но легковеснее.

----------

## TigerJr

А что значит "многозадачность" в отношении браузеров? 

В отношении браузеров это значит разные странички в разных процессах, одна страничка упала другие работают

----------

## vovan47

GNU IceCat

----------

## globus

Даже в оверлеях такого нету  :Sad: 

----------

## TigerJr

sources всегда оверлей)

----------

## vovan47

 *globus wrote:*   

> Даже в оверлеях такого нету 

 

Вот тут есть ebuild, скоро должны добавить в базу.

----------

## TigerJr

Kazehakase 

Ни кто такое не использовал?

----------

## globus

Нет, я не использовал. Обнаружил тут, что qupzilla перетекла в falkon, очень и очень.

----------

## loma223

Подскажите а какой сейчас самый оптимальный браузер под gentoo?

----------

## globus

firefox самый адекватный. А вообще-то пробуйте, какой-нить да устроит.

----------

